# Quartet10 in 2.0 PartsExpress Box with Build Pics



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

As per the previous thread here I built this sub for my in laws revamped surround sound. The system upgrade consisted of a Denon AVR-1912, Sony Bluray player, Polk Audio Blackstone T2 7 channel surround and the quartet 10 kit built into a PE Box. I could not be happier with the results of the system and especially the subwoofer. Once installed and calibrated we watched Green Lantern on Bluray and my in-laws were blown away at the sound output from the sub. I have not been back to their place but the sound continues to impress from what I hear. 

Enough chit chat already...this thread is way overdue!

PE box arrived well packaged and organized. The Quartet10 arrived together and well packaged and somehow evaded my camera.









One thing for sure, PE box manufacturers can certainly apply vinyl better than I can.









I used the form fit styrofoam to set the box in while I was working to keep the surfaces off the metal table. Overall this approach worked pretty well in minimizing scratches. You can see the gloss black baffle on the top of the box reflecting the light...don't mind the garage mess :dontknow:









One thing about the high gloss baffle is that it was easy to scratch so if you do this, take care when handling it around potentially damaging objects.









Hole #1 in the baffle.









Top view of hole #1









Box now on the side to cut the hole for one of the passive radiators. 









The stock cross brace did not complicate things at all, in fact it kept the circle cutouts in place until I was ready to remove them.









Amp cutout with a jigsaw.









Another view.









Box was dusted off inside and out and assembly begins.









Good looking amp.









Driver in to prepare for t-nut installation.









Surface mount shot.









Access to the inside of the box for predrilling the T-nut holes was not a problem with a standard sized drill.









T-nuts ready.









I put a strip of speaker gasket closed cell foam on the front and rear baffle, all drivers, and the amp...may or may not have been necessary but it didn't leave me wondering if I should have.









T-bracing installed...and maybe a little too much glue. 









I also wrapped some 6 lb rockwool in speaker grill material and put it on the rear baffle next to the amplifier cutout. I also made two more blocks of the wrapped rockwool and spray glued then ziptied them to the middle brace of the subwoofer box. Unfortunately I did this another day when I was rushed and did not get pics of it.

Finally assembled.




























The PE box comes with rubber speaker feet that have a different thread pitch than the Quartet10's included spikes and for simplicity sake, I used the stock feet.

It was a simple build, much faster than doing it from scratch. If you don't have the time or mechanical resources to build your own box, this is a great alternative if you can round up some simple power hand tools. The slightly smaller box has hardly an impact on the performance of the quartet10 kit and it turns the project into something you can do on a Saturday afternoon.

Comments, criticism, questions are welcome.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Glad to hear the in-laws are happy with it. You went with 7 washers per PR for a 23 hz tuning?


----------



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes, each passive radiator had 7 washers put in.


----------

